# MedicineNet- IBS Pictures Slideshow: Understanding Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Title: IBS Pictures Slideshow: Understanding Irritable Bowel SyndromeCategory: Staging - SlideshowsCreated: 2/12/2010 11:58:00 AMLast Editorial Review: 2/12/2010 11:58:33 AMView the full article


----------

